# Finally got a reasonable conformation pic



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

His shoulder angle is ok, though i would personally prefer more depth through the chest
Neck is undermuscled
Short cannons and long pasterns with too much slope
Back is long
He is bum high (assuming he is indeed on level ground)
I do rather like his hindquarters though
As for his back legs, i would say he is a case of both posty-legs and slightly sickled-hocks


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

We are working on the neck muscles. Thanks for your reply! I never thought his back was long, but ya learn something new everyday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Well the ground may be a little hilly. He was sort of in a mud puddle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Agree with what has been said above. Although I will add that his neck ties in a little low. I think his croup is a bit steep, though I do like how much bone he has.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

SullysRider said:


> Agree with what has been said above. Although I will add that his neck ties in a little low. I think his croup is a bit steep, though I do like how much bone he has.


Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like this horse. Yes, his back IS long. but his shoulder is angled nicely for a pleasure horse. Neck ties in normally, to my eye. a tiny bit of sickle hock, but SO many QH's look that way. Great bone, short canons, somewhat upright pasturns, but not too long to me, plenty of hoof.
he looks sturdy and functional.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> I like this horse. Yes, his back IS long. but his shoulder is angled nicely for a pleasure horse. Neck ties in normally, to my eye. a tiny bit of sickle hock, but SO many QH's look that way. Great bone, short canons, somewhat upright pasturns, but not too long to me, plenty of hoof.
> he looks sturdy and functional.


Thanks! He's a good boy, who's great at what he does. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I like this horse. Yes, his back IS long. but his shoulder is angled nicely for a pleasure horse. Neck ties in normally, to my eye. a tiny bit of sickle hock, but SO many QH's look that way. Great bone, short canons, somewhat upright pasturns, but not too long to me, plenty of hoof.
> he looks sturdy and functional.


Agree with Tiny...and want to add that I LOVE his low hock set and they are roomy....HAVE to love that, and quite frankly....some of the best I've seen on this forum.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

GotaDunQH said:


> Agree with Tiny...and want to add that I LOVE his low hock set and they are roomy....HAVE to love that, and quite frankly....some of the best I've seen on this forum.


Thank you!
Now I have this picture too, and he doesn't seem to have a long back in this picture. 








Is it camera angle, perhaps?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Rideordie112 said:


> Thank you!
> Now I have this picture too, and he doesn't seem to have a long back in this picture.
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is because in this picture, the facing hind leg is stretched out and gives the impression that his hip is farther forward... 

Just a trick of the eye, and the reason that standing square is the best way to judge conformation


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Well what about this picture? Both my chiro and vet say he doesn't have a long back. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

NOW he looks like he has a nice back . He has a TB wither, so saddle fitting must be fun. He looks SLIGHTLY sickle hocked and a lil bum high. But bum high is common in stock breeds. I like him . His build looks more tb then paint though. What's his bloodlines?


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

KigerQueen said:


> NOW he looks like he has a nice back . He has a TB wither, so saddle fitting must be fun. He looks SLIGHTLY sickle hocked and a lil bum high. But bum high is common in stock breeds. I like him . His build looks more tb then paint though. What's his bloodlines?


I knew he wasn't bum high! Saddle fitting was a pain, but we have a good one . Yes, he is very thoroughbred-like. His registered name is Docs Colonel Stitch. He is on all breed pedigree, I just cant post a link from my phone. 
Thanks for your response!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

I mean I knew he didnt have a long back. I know that he's bum high
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frizzy (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm not that good at picking conformation but u must say I do like him


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

frizzy said:


> I'm not that good at picking conformation but u must say I do like him


Thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

